

The Implementation of Lua 5.0 (and its virtual machine) [pdf] - silentbicycle
http://www.tecgraf.puc-rio.br/~lhf/ftp/doc/jucs05.pdf
DeScribd'd: http://www.tecgraf.puc-rio.br/~lhf/ftp/doc/jucs05.pdf
======
silentbicycle
DeScribd'd: <http://www.tecgraf.puc-rio.br/~lhf/ftp/doc/jucs05.pdf>

